# octane boost



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If you're talking about those silly octane booster bottles, sure, it's safe, but it's also a complete waste of money.

If you want race gas, buy race gas. What purpose does an octane booster have on the Cruze anyway? The amount of octane you'll increase per 10 gallons of gas will be maybe a half of a level. Say you pumped 93 octane, you might get 93.5 octane level. 

I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Waste of $$. 

Meth injection, race gas, or keep the $ in your pocket.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For everyday driving, just pump in higher octane gas to begin with.


----------



## flynryan87 (Sep 12, 2012)

in utah our highest is 91 octane i was just wondering more about it hurting something in the emissions system.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm in Colorado and have no problems with 91, even above the tree line.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Higher elevations need less octane. On a stock or slightly modded Cruze, 91 octane is more than fine.


----------



## flynryan87 (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks for the replies this car is totally different in technology than my grand national


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Since were on the topic of fuel additives, What you guys think about constant use of Marvel Mystery Oil. Just the 4oz per 10 gals. mixture. Can any benefits be proven or is it a waste of $. I think its the cheapest priced fuel additive out there.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Since were on the topic of fuel additives, What you guys think about constant use of Marvel Mystery Oil. Just the 4oz per 10 gals. mixture. Can any benefits be proven or is it a waste of $. I think its the cheapest priced fuel additive out there.


If this was a 100k-150,000 mile car, maybe. But not benefit to a car this.new.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

flynryan87 said:


> is octane boost safe to use on these cars?


I use those silly Gumout Octane Boost bottles you can buy at Wal-Mart for about $2+ on every other tank... mostly during the warmer months & the difference in cost is about what I would pay at the pump for the higher grade. I did it because I prefer to use my money toward something I can actually control. I can't control what supposedly the Gas companies are putting in the ground tanks (not that I can prove it is not horse piss in the bottle either)... maybe I am just paranoid like that. Anyway, in my experience the additive I use works fine & I can't complain. BTW... welcome to the forum & congrats on your new car.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Since were on the topic of fuel additives, What you guys think about constant use of Marvel Mystery Oil. Just the 4oz per 10 gals. mixture. Can any benefits be proven or is it a waste of $. I think its the cheapest priced fuel additive out there.


I used it for a bit, and it didn't seem to do anything either way. The engine did run smoother, though.

I personally would pony up for premium if running a tune instead of playing around with octane boost. They say "up to 15 points" on most of them. A point of octane is 0.1 octane on the scale the pump uses, so it would raise 87 octane to 88.5 octane at the best. Just spend the extra $2 per tank on 91 or 93 instead of spending it making 87 octane into 88.5 octane.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

If you are using a quality gas, especially if it is Top Tier rated, then any sort of fuel additive is a waste of money. The purpose of fuel additives in most part is to keep the engine clean or clean out deposits caused by poor gas. Get good gas and don't go to the effort to visit a store to purchase more stuff to pour in the tank.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

Haven't been on here for a while so it's good to be back. Last year I was Vtuned with ZZP dp/mp combo on 94 octane. Car did 0-60 brake boosted with trac. control off in 6.9 seconds! The only octane booster that REALLY works is NOS brand MAX RACING. Its says not for street use but thats bs. It says improves mileage, CC and O2 sensor safe etc... $ 18 bucks a bottle. Run it only in summer. Contains Nitro Methane. Raises octane 40-60 points and every 10 points is 1 actual point of octane so if you throw 91 octane in the tank and the small bottle of NOS booster you will avg. 4-6 points and bumping your tank of gas from 91 to 95-97 octane up to 60 litres. Data logging proved it as well as acceleration. Although it gets expensive I only run it in the summer months. JMHO.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe I was misinformed/mislead, I was told some of the additives package are filtered out by fuel filter for those.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

Hmmm... I don't know what can get filtered out when its all pure liquid. No powder or microparticles, I have poured it in a clear clean glass container. Crystal clear... I dunno??


----------

